# Ouch....



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

OK I'm officially clinically depressed for the evening... my Cal Bears finally lost. Who tries to run the ball with 14 seconds left with no time outs!? Oh well, I kinda feel sorry for the QB. (For those completely uninterested) Thank you for letting me vent...:Cry:

@ least Hank doesn't mind... 
Done.
*'Lo*


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Vent away.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Vent away.


Thanks Debbie...I think I'm done.. who could be sad with a Havanese around  
Condolences to Amy R., Mintchip, Lina, Jeanne and all the other _Cal_ alumni in the forum. I've already gotten calls from all my friends who've graduated from THE Ohio State...

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

When LSU lost, I was about to do a post congratulating the Cal Bears on their No. 1 status since there are quite a few vocal Cal Bears fans on this forum. But then my DH reminded me that the Cal Bears could still lose. I guess the congratulations now go to Ohio State.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:frusty: 
:Cry:


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Lo01 said:


> OK I'm officially clinically depressed for the evening... my Cal Bears finally lost. Who tries to run the ball with 14 seconds left with no time outs!? Oh well, I kinda feel sorry for the QB. (For those completely uninterested) Thank you for letting me vent...:Cry:
> 
> @ least Hank doesn't mind...
> Done.
> *'Lo*


Think of it this way, at LEAST your not the Huskers <Looking to see if Dh is in the room while typing this!> Coaches there are trying to kill the program. Sorry to hear about your loss, Dh is a Husker fan, hence the Husker92 name! It's not been pretty in NE this year at all.

I root for Bucky Badger! I'm a WI girl,can't help it.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I can't believe that last play!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Krimmyk said:


> I root for Bucky Badger! I'm a WI girl,can't help it.


Sorry to say, but the Badgers also had a tough day today.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

dschles said:


> Sorry to say, but the Badgers also had a tough day today.


Yes, saw it coming a mile away too! Once they lose the 1st game, it's not pretty for a wile, that's the Badger way for some reason. :frusty: But again, still not Nebraska. "Coach" C makes my blood boil! He keeps it up an angry mob is going to tie him to a corn stalk and leave him in the only field in the state not being cut down to prove a point. Sure am glad WI let Cosgrove go to NE tho. Hehehehe. <again looking for hubby to see if he sees what I just posted> The team doesn't understand what it means to play for a school like NE. Yes, it goes without saying it is that way at MANY schools for sure. But really, where is the leadership, where is the passion?? Grrrr...

All and all for the winners and the losers this week, and we'll even put in the winers...:grouphug:

Krimsin


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Krimmyk said:


> Think of it this way, at LEAST your not the Huskers <Looking to see if Dh is in the room while typing this!> Coaches there are trying to kill the program. Sorry to hear about your loss, Dh is a Husker fan, hence the Husker92 name! It's not been pretty in NE this year at all


Krimsin- I know the proud heritage of Husker fans. I was born in Nebraska and have always been a closet Husker fan even though I moved to California when young. My loyalty is still to my alma mater, Cal, but I'm sorry to hear about the controversy for the Huskers.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

'Lo, just got home from the debacle. When the news broke during the Cal game that LSU had lost, it rippled through the stadium and for a brief time, we could all fantasize about being number one. But with Riley subbing, we just couldn't get our usual flow . Though he has talent and will develop. But Oregon State played really well. And then poor Riley blew it, threw it away. :jaw: Jeez. We really had momentum at that point, would have tied w/ a field goal and then into OT. And perhaps won. Sooo close! 

OK, done venting, too. Thanks for the thread, 'Lo! And condolences all around to the other deflated Cal alums and fans, Jeanne, Sally, Lina, et al :violin: :grouphug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lo, and all the other Cal alums, I was SO upset to hear that they lost! I wasn't able to see the game, but heard about it afterwards. It would have been GREAT to overthrow LSU for number 1 spot.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Vent away gals, I love when others so such great support for their team.

I will be on the edge of my seat today as my Patriots are in Dallas getting ready to play the Cowboys, I may have to come back later and vent a little with you, hopefully not.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, we should make this thread an ongoing official football corner where we can all come to vent :frusty: or celebrate :cheer2: Good luck, Leann. 
Oh dear, I think their are ALOT of Dallas fans here, including our founder. So I will wish everyone good luck!


----------

